# 4 month old Weather (still banded) with flaky (dandruff like) skin, itchy and hair loss.



## Melissa Brown (Jun 26, 2017)

I have a 4 month old Pygmy who recently came home with us as we were waiting for the farmer who had him to clear him for rehoming after he was banded. The band is still on him and his testis have not yet fallen off. I noticed the other day that he is very itchy, had tiny bumps and flaking on patches of skin and some patches of hair that seem to be thinning out as though he's losing patches. It almost looks like bad dandruff and tiny bumps with patches. His sister seems to be perfectly fine. I have Python powder but I'm concerned with using it as he still has the band on and I don't want to irritate anything. Any suggestions??


----------



## mysunwolf (Jun 26, 2017)

I would give injectable Ivermectin as it sounds like it could be external parasites, and the injectable really does a good job. It also means you don't have to use any powders. Other than external parasites, it could be a nutritional issue.


----------



## LocoYokel (Jun 26, 2017)

Hi  Welcome to BYH! 

Sorry to hear you are having problems but something sure isn't right.  Can you post some pictures?  They really help.
I don't know much about goats, I'll give the folk who do a shout for you...
@Southern by choice, @Goat Whisperer, and @babsbag are the folk to talk too, just to start... lot's more here.
Good luck with your lil' guy.


----------



## Melissa Brown (Jun 26, 2017)

I will post pictures as soon as I get home to them. It may be nutritional, I cant get him to take any of the loose goat minerals however his sister does and she is perfectly fine. In fact people comment on how beautiful her coat is, and his, but being the goat momma (human version) I notice the stuff other people cant get close enough to see. It is only effecting him, not her.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jun 26, 2017)

Injectable only works on burrowing mites.
Topicals such as the dust, or permethrins, cylence etc all work for both burrowing and non burrowing.
Lice is visible, mites are microscopic.
If his banding site looks good and no signs of fly strike or infection the treatments should be fine for him.
There may be a deficiency as well.
Having a good goat vet check them out is always a good idea with new goats.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jun 26, 2017)

Forgot to mention- 
Coccidia bloom or parasite bloom can cause issues with coat as well. 
Strongly encourage you to have a fecal done.
Stress of changing environment, wethering, weaning all affect goats... on young kids as well as adults it can cause a "bloom" which needs to be treated.


----------



## Melissa Brown (Jun 26, 2017)

Southern by choice said:


> Forgot to mention-
> Coccidia bloom or parasite bloom can cause issues with coat as well.
> Strongly encourage you to have a fecal done.
> Stress of changing environment, wethering, weaning all affect goats... on young kids as well as adults it can cause a "bloom" which needs to be treated.



OK. Thank you for the help!


----------

